
Show HN: Auto Completion Module in Python. Usable for English or Programming IDE - panda88888
https://github.com/chris-kuo/mind-reader.git
======
panda88888
This is an update to the previously submitted Python Autocompletor class.

The updated implementation supports Primary and Secondary word table. It can
be used as standard autocompletion for English words (repo comes with default
word table). It can also be used as autocompletion suggestor for IDEs by
loading the primary word table with keywords/built-in classes and functions,
and use the secondary word table for user defined names.

Feel free to submit pull requests!

